# Being zealous for God's name (John Philpot)



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 21, 2020)

Our God is a jealous God, and requireth us to be zealous in his cause. If we cannot abide our own name to be evil spoken of, without great indignation, shall we be quiet to hear the name of our God defaced, and not declare any sign of wrath against them?

John Philpot, _Apology for Spitting upon an Arian_ (n.d.) in Robert Eden (ed.), _The Examinations and Writings of John Philpot, B.C.L., Archdeacon of Winchester: Martyr, 1555_ (Cambridge: The University Press, 1842), p. 301.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 21, 2020)

God loveth not lukewarm soldiers in the battle of faith, but such as be earnest and violent shall inherit his kingdom.

John Philpot, _Apology for Spitting upon an Arian_ (n.d.) in Robert Eden (ed.), _The Examinations and Writings of John Philpot, B.C.L., Archdeacon of Winchester: Martyr, 1555_ (Cambridge: The University Press, 1842), p. 301.


----------

